

Teacher revolutionizes checking student's homework with iphone app  - SchizoDuckie
http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/6529431/4db6bc63/leraren_opgelet_.html

======
stewie2
this looked cool at first sight. But if my homework has only selections, I
would probably make a homework website for auto grading.

